# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Where did your ancestors live 15,000 and 4,500 years ago...Eurogenes K36

## Vallicanus

If you want to know the genetic makeup of your ancestors 15,000 years ago and 4,500 years ago based on the Eurogenes K36 calculator access this site:

http://gen3553.pagesperso-orange.fr/ADN/K36expe3.htm

My results for *15,000 years ago:
*
Hunter Gatherer N&E 29pc
Hunter Gatherer S 20pc
Anatolia 38pc
Caucasus&Zagros 6pc
Levant&Arabia 6pc

My results for *4,500years ago:
*
European Farmer 34pc
Indo-European Expansion 30pc
Anatolian Copper Age 29pc
Levant&Arabia 5pc
North Africa 1pc

----------


## Boreas

Me*

15.000
*
Anatolia 31
HG: North&East 23
Caucaus&Zagros 23
Levant&Arabia 11
Siberia 5
HG: South 3

*4.500*

Anatolia 37
Indo-European Expansion 24
Levant/Arabia 12
Iran 9
Siberia 5
European Farmer 5
Asia 2
North Africa 2
Local European HG 2
India 1

----------


## Valerius

*Your ancestors 15,000 years ago:

North and East - 50
South - 7
Anatolia - 31
Caucasus & Zagros - 7
Levant/Arabia - 5*

*Your ancestors 4,500 years ago:

**Local European HG - 4
Indo-European expansion - 48
European Farmer - 14
Anatolian Copper age - 27
**Levant&Arabia - 6
North-Africa - 1

*Interesting, but I think "Anatolia" and "European Farmer" should be one category and the so-called Indo-European expansion for Bulgaria should be something like 30% if I remember correctly from Haak et al.

----------


## brg12007

My ancestors 15 000 years ago:
HG North and East: 41
Anatolia: 35
Levant/Arabia: 10
Caucasus/Zagros: 6
HG South: 3

4500 years ago:
Indo European Expansion: 36
Anatolian Copper Age: 26
Levant & Arabia: 17
European Farmer: 8
Local European HG: 6
North Africa: 2

----------


## Tomenable

My results:

----------


## Sile

> My results:


can you use a program to pin-point an area via the "weight" of the number shown on map ?
looking at your 4500 y map........I would say you look like from southern Ukraine, Odessa area

----------


## Apsurdistan

Ancestors 15,000 years ago

*Total Europe 71
HG North and East 62
Caucasus & Zagros 13
Anatolia 12
HG South 8
Levant/Arabia 4*


Ancestors 4,500 years ago

*Total Europe 80
Indo-European expansion 64
Anatolian Copper Age 16
European Farmer 13
Local European HG 4
Levant & Arabia 2
North Africa 1*

----------


## Dibran

We are Albanian from Northern Albania. HG: R1a

Me:

15,000 Years Ago



Total European:32%

Anatolia: *54%*
HG: North and East: *21%*
HG: South: 11%
Caucasus& Zagros: 9%
Levant/Arabia: 4%

4,500 Years Ago

Anatolian: *44%*
European Farmer: *27%*
Indo European Expansion: 20%
Levant & Arabia: 6%
Local European HG: 1%
North-Africa: 1%

My Father:

15,000 Years Ago

Total European:28%

Anatolia: *56%*
HG: North and East: *19%*
HG: South: 9%
Caucasus& Zagros: 8%
Levant/Arabia: 8%

4,500 Years Ago

Anatolian: *44*%
European Farmer: *21*%
Indo European Expansion: 20%
Levant & Arabia: 13%
North-Africa: 2%
Local European HG: 1%

----------


## Vallicanus

> can you use a program to pin-point an area via the "weight" of the number shown on map ?
> looking at your 4500 y map........*I would say you look like from southern Ukraine, Odessa area*


*

*How can you be that accurate?

----------


## Twilight

Ancestors 15,000 years ago

*Total Europe 8
HG North and East 7
Caucasus & Zagros 1
Anatolia 1
HG South 1
*


Ancestors 4,500 years ago

*Total Europe 9
Indo-European expansion 7
Anatolian Copper Age 2
European Farmer 2
Local European HG 2

Looking at the numbers above me, my numbers seem unrealistically low. Probably try again tomorrow to see if that helps. :/ Still, the calculator seems promising :)*

----------


## davef

> Ancestors 15,000 years ago
> 
> *Total Europe 8
> HG North and East 7
> Caucasus & Zagros 1
> Anatolia 1
> HG South 1
> *
> 
> ...


So you're 8-9 percent european according to this calculator.....it seems promising in that it can improve...lol

----------


## New Englander

15K

Europe total: 34

HG South: 8
HG North/East: 26

Anatolian: 38
African: 0
Arabia: 14
Zagros: 13
Asia: 0
Siberia: 0

4K

European total: 40

Euro Farmer: 12
Local HG: 0
Indo European: 27

North Africa: 1
Africa: 0
Anatolia: 39
Arabia: 17
Iran: 3
Asia: 0
India: 0
Siberia: 0

Im surprised that I have no native European HG (4K), Low Euro Farmer (4k), and low HG south (15K).

----------


## Sile

> [/B]How can you be that accurate?


I am not accurate, just a guess based on weight of the numbers i have for myself

----------


## Aha



----------


## Aha

> Odessa


Talking about Odesa region. It hosts only descendants of recent migrations from other regions of the country. It has no real scientific value to even test them as there are no old settlements in the region.

----------


## Promenade

Very helpful calculator, it reminded me of my DNALand and MyOrigins results. 

I used to be confused by them since they were nothing like my results from 23andMe, AncestryDna or LivingDna(which would all give me 95~ percent North/East european ancestry), but it seems the others were just testing deeper ancestry.

*Your ancestors 15,000 years ago
**Total Europe: 83
* *HG: North and East: 67
**HG: South: 16
**Anatolia: 13
Caucasus & Zagros: 4

*
*Your ancestors 4,500 years ago:
**Indo-European expansion:67
**European Farmer: 27
**Local European HG: 1*
 *Anatolian Copper age: 4

**DNALand:*West Eurasian 100%
Northwest European 60%

Balkan 21%

Northeast European 9.6%
North Slavic 5%

Finnish 4.7%

Southwestern European 8%

Ambiguous 1.2%



DNALand gives me 70 percent Northwest/east European, compare that to 67 percent North and East Hunter gatherer and Indo European expansion. 

I also received 21 percent Balkan from them which is probably the Anatolian, Zagros and a little bit of HG south this test gives me. The rest of the HG south probably corresponds to my 8 percent southwest European given by DNAland. 

Altogether that would make me 29 percent Southwest European and Balkan which matches nicely with the European farmer ancestry given here.

MyOrigins also gives me 14 percent balkan ancestry which matches nicely with the 13 percent Anatolian(essentially EEF) that this calculator suggests I have. Beautiful, the tests are much clearer now, thank you for sharing this Vallicanus.

----------


## stevenarmstrong

My results for 15,000 years ago:

Hunter Gatherer N&E: 76%
Hunter Gatherer S: 17%
Anatolia: 7%

My results for 4,500 years ago:

IE Expansion: 74%
European Farmer: 24%
Local European HG: 2%

----------


## use

*15,000 years ago

HG North and East 75
Caucasus & Zagros 14
Anatolia 6
HG South 4
Levant/Arabia 1

4500 years ago


Indo-European expansion 32
Anatolian Copper Age 31
European Farmer 28
Local European HG 7
Levant & Arabia 1
North Africa 1*

----------


## MsJ

Attachment 8770

Mine are all single digits or 0.

----------


## Kaltmeister

I get the result "NaN" for all regions. That might be a kind of error - however, the numbers from the K36-test are correct. What might be the problem?

----------


## MsJ

Did anyone else get single digits everywhere? I reentered my K36 just to make sure it wasn't an error on my part and it's exactly the same.

----------


## I1a3_Young

My father's 

15kya: 

Euro - 86

HG NE - 71
HG S - 15
Anatolia - 9
Caucus - 4

4500 kya:

Europe - 96%

IE xpand - 72
Euro farm - 22
local HG - 2
Anatolian - 4

Any coincidence the IE expansion and NE HG are so close?

----------


## Stuvanè

15.000 years ago
Total Europe: 45

HG North and East: 28
HG South: 18
Anatolia: 36
Caucasus & Zagros: 10
Levant & Arabia: 9

4.500 years ago
Total Europe: 59

European Farmer: 31
Indo-European Expansion: 28
Anatolian Copper Age: 29
Levant & Arabia: 11
North-Africa: 2

----------


## LeBrok

> 15.000 years ago
> Total Europe: 45
> 
> HG North and East: 28
> HG South: 18
> Anatolia: 36
> Caucasus & Zagros: 10
> Levant & Arabia: 9
> 
> ...


Interestingly South Europeans show around 30 percent Anatolian Copper. This is about what I was getting from modeling Italians in Harappa World. It points to huge migration during Bronze Age from Anatolia into Balkans and Italy. I think, at the beginning, none IE farmers were pushed out of Anatolia by IE invaders into Balkans and Italy. And later at the end of Bronze Age IE tribes invaded Balkans from Anatolia. Perhaps, a variety of Greek tribes.

----------


## Stuvanè

I often wonder if some myths about the greek-trojan wars could be the legendary reflection of massive transfers of peoples from the Anatolian regions (and / or the East Aegean) towards West.

----------


## Pax Augusta

> I often wonder if some myths about the greek-trojan wars could be the legendary reflection of massive transfers of peoples from the Anatolian regions (and / or the East Aegean) towards West.


Some myths were widespread due to the need of some ancient population to claim prestigious origins in contrast to the Greek world.

----------


## Enkan

Compared to other calculators HG seems to low*
Your ancestors 15,000 years ago*
Total Europe: 98%
HG: North and East: 92%
HG: South: 6%
Anatolia: 1%

*Your ancestors 4,500 years ago
*Total Europe: 100%
Indo-European Expansion: 78%
Local European HG: 15%
European Farmer: 7%

----------


## JS Bach

Modern NorthWestern Europeans, broken down into groups living 15,000 years ago:

40% EHG (Eastern Hunter Gatherer)
30% EEF (Anatolian)
20% WHG (Western Hunter Gatherer)
10% CHG (Caucasus Hunter Gatherer)

Any thoughts?

----------


## AdeoF

15,000 years ago 
Total Europe: 63
HG: South: 32
HG: North and East: 31
Anatolia: 26
Levant/Arabia: 9
Others: 0 

45,000 years ago 
Total Europe: 81
European Farmer: 51
Indo-European expansion: 30
Local European HG: 1
North-Africa: 4
Anatolian Copper age: 4
Levant & Arabia: 11
Others: 0

----------

